# ashtabula help



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

plan on fishing ashtabula for the first time this year. all i know about it is that it is 10 miles north of valley city. i was wondering if there are signs off the interstate that will direct me to it and also where the landings are to access the ice and which end/side of the lake anyone prefers? also looking for any info on hobart? any help is appreciated!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I believe there are signs on the interstate. There is only one road that goes underneath the high line bridge, take it and go north. Can't miss the lake. You will be on the east side. There are 8 landings that access the lake. The ice is always thinner near the dam, so use caution.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

rap, go to "Mapquest.com", type in Valley City, pan north, go to big map. Usually ice fishing starts in the area of Kellys Crossing and moves south as the ice thickens.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Rap, I fish out there quite a bit so I'll drop you line when I head out. I have some killer spots. 8)


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

While there are no signs on the interstate to help you to the lake, once you get into town there are some.

Take 5th Ave NE out of town under the brigde, you can either take River Road (a left) up to the Baldhill Dam, or continue on straight and that will take you to Bayshore Resort, Kelly's Crossing, and eventually Sibley Crossing.

Most of this has been said before, but good luck to you and enjoy your time on the green meanie, Ashtabula!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

rap said:


> also looking for any info on hobart?


I keep hearing the fish are still there, but fishing was pretty much nonexistant last winter. I've driven by it numerous times the past week or two and have yet to see anyone out. So at this moment in time it's a complete toss up whether or not it's worth your time.


----------

